# How long do does usually kid after ligs are gone?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I noticed my Nigerian Dwarf doe lost her ligaments last night at 9-10pm.. some yellow discharge today, udder is def full & last night she was getting up, laying down, pawing, pushing her head against the fence, up and down again, etc. bleating softly and uncomfortable for sure. Already lost her mucus plug, today she is on day 146. My question is- how long after she looses her ligaments should she kid?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They're all different, but mine uasually go within 12 hours. If you feel something is wrong, you can wash up and check her inside. I had a doe that was taking too long last year and her kid was not positioned properly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like she's about ready. Happy kidding!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, usually within about 12 hours. Hopefully you will have babies this morning!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Now she has goo! Should be soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

YAY! She had twins! A white buck with black going down his back, and a brown doe with a white poll, ears, and nose! Babies are eating and momma and babies are doing great!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Congrats! They sound adorable! Show us pics!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I tried to upload some pics but for some reason its not working.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

Are the pics too big in size? Are you getting an error message?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HUrray! Congrats!!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not really sure what is happening- they just won't upload. When I press the upload button it doesn't do anything..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No error message?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

No..


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh- now I just tried again and it said invalid file. Hmm..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a hold of Austin about it, he may be able to help.
Here is a link PM him.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/members/austin


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK thanks  I will PM him


----------

